# best surf sinker??



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

1. Pyramid
2. Spider
3. Sputnik

Which of these is the better sinker for holding big baits down? Ive used spider sinkers before and they hold great but my rig sometimes gets tangled with it with that said what rig do you use with each sinker? Is their a better surf sinker than the three I listed?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

most conditions 4 sided pyramid


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't know the technical name for them, but I have found three sided pyramid sinkers that come to a point at the top corners near the eye, to help it did in to the sand. They may or may not have a name of their own, but I was plenty mad when my tackle boxes were stolen and in them were many of these sinkers. Great at 8oz and in heavy surf. Second to those, I like Frog Tongues.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

The "Best" sinker should accomplish several things.

1) It should cast for distance by being aerodynamic and it should closely match the rod's rating.
2) It should dig in and set up and resist being dislodged. 
3) It should release in a smooth straight forward fashion when a fish strikes. 
4) Finally it should reel in easily without much resistance.

Pyramids cast well enough, but they don't really hold bottom all that well. They use a bulldozing action to achieve grip. When pulled hard, the pointy end lifts upwards and the sinker jitters forward on it's head. You can see the rod bend forward, then suddenly it will jiggle back, then pull forward, then jiggle back. It requires you to up the weight until you find enough to hold. It also retrieves on it's head and you fight it all the way back in.

Frog tongues cast well, and setup pretty good, but they fight you when retrieved. A fish also has to fight it and if you are using a large one, it "could" rip the hook out. These are pretty good sinkers, but not the best.

A spider sinker will fight the fish and you all the way back in. They are best for anchor lines off the pier.

Storm sinkers fix some of the problems pyramids present, but also require you to up the weight in order to stick.

Many of the sputnik sinkers stink when it comes to releasing. Some are so compact that they tend to roll up your rig instead of releasing the legs. Most are over priced junk. You might find some good ones if you looked hard.

I decided to make my own in four and five ounce sizes.










It is extremely aerodynamic and casts for extreme distance. It settles in and holds very well. At four ounces it matches my rod's ratings and fits the sweet spot. Does not require me to up the weight in order to gain a grip. The release is smooth and positive. Even a very small whiting can trip it free. Finally, it reels back in like a dream with no herky jerky grabs or heavy resistance.

This one is painted....it glows in the dark you know. The orange glows orange and the middle glows monster green. I feel this adds attraction when cast into the deeper water. 

The unpainted varieties in 4 ounce and 5 ounce are popular amongst my fellow Florida Surf Casters Club members. 

****NOT AUTHORIZED FOR SALE****


Now short of having a tackle box filled with these.....you can make any sinker work better if you cast it correctly. Aim at a 45 degree angle INTO the current, and then allow the line to form a large bow in it, and this helps the sinker to turn and align itself properly. It allows the sinker to turn and face butt first into the current as opposed to the current pushing against it sideways and rolling it around. Remember that the rig might be causing too much resistance. Your bait might also pull too much, so reducing it might be the ticket.

If you hold your rod, none of this much matters. I have been spiking four rods with a ten foot section of beach with zero issues. Bad sinkers can ruin your day, so don't skimp, a quality sinker can make all the difference.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

surffshr said:


> most conditions 4 sided pyramid



3 sided I meant


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm only saying this for type of fishing I do. A pyramid. Four sided because they are easy to find. Three sided because they don't roll as much. A storm sinker if rolling down the beach but the kind with a big ballast ball on the end. The bulldoze well.
I don't mind my bait moving at times. I was in a drum bite this fall where we caught 98 in about 16 hours. At times the rig needed to roll to get back to the fish to find them again. That being said, I've never had to use a Sputnik type.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For me it depends on the location and condtions where i am fishing. All three mentioned have their place.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

fishinmortician pretty much nailed it
i make and use the very sputniks he pictures


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

RuddeDogg said:


> For me it depends on the location and condtions where i am fishing. All three mentioned have their place.


Exactly right. There is no "one size fits all" approach.

Let's not forget, species also has some impact on which sinker to use. I wouldn't fish for sheepshead with the same sinker that I'd use for a drum, for example...


----------



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

solid7 said:


> Exactly right. There is no "one size fits all" approach.
> 
> Let's not forget, species also has some impact on which sinker to use. I wouldn't fish for sheepshead with the same sinker that I'd use for a drum for example...


Makes sense so what sinker would hold down a big chunk of mullet is what I should have asked.


----------



## Just.fish90 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just.fish90 said:


> Makes sense so what sinker would hold down a big chunk of mullet is what I should have asked.[/QUOTE
> 
> I guess I'm going more for what type of sinker would hold the bottom better at the same oz weight? 6oz pyramid, 6oz Sputnik, or 6oz spider.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Spiders gonna hold it best, but be a pita on a casted rod


----------

